# Atom Broadheads



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried these? I recently got them after reading a ton of reviews about them but was curious as to whehter anyone had actually killed a deer with them?

http://arrowds.com/atom/atom.htm


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've seen video of a guy shooting them into a dead giraffe. I'm curious. Let us know. Honestly they looked like a gimmick to me but that in no way means that they are.


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll be using them oct 3 and will post any results up here. can't wait.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Haven't heard much positive. Personally, I wouldn't try them out on a big buck.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

Plenty of positive on other forums. I love em .. 2 shots 2 deer and I have chosen again to use them over Rage. They truly do shoot like field points in fact they will tell you do not even try them out just hunt. I tried and broke my wires. But got more from NT Archery and Bass Pro has them.. email for info if needed.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Flame-Tamer said:


> ................ in fact they will tell you do not even try them out just hunt................


That would be another reason not to shoot them. Not shooting a broadhead before you hunt is ludicrous, not to mention, unethical.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> That would be another reason not to shoot them. Not shooting a broadhead before you hunt is *ludicrous*, not to mention, *unethical*.


I couldn't agree more! I'd never hunt with anything I didn't have complete 110% confindence in, and without shooting them prior to a hunt how could you have be confident they would fly right.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

No that is not what they meant. They are saying do as you wish but you will ruin the wires to retrieve them from a target. I assure you I have tried it they work well and they will hit where you aim just make sure if they are used to practice then you have extra wires after every practice shot. They are not made to go into foam and be used again. Just hide and bone breakage and hemorrhage increase and suffocation situations. Like all broadheads.

Trailboss contact me if you want some real life experience with them and not assumptions by others who have never tried them. 

No dissrespect just have used them and choose them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If a broadhead cannot be shot into *foam* and then reused, it's not for me.

I'm not saying they are not deadly, but, I'm definitely not going to replace my head after every shot. I killed 6 deer, 2 pigs last year and haven't had to throw out a Slick Trick yet. I suspect they will kill several more animals this year.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

The head can be reused from foam just not the wire because when you pull it back it deforms the wire just like a mechanical would if you twisted it. As for real broadhead practice thats why Muzzy and others have practice heads so you don't ruin or dull the ones you hunt with.

Great job with the slicks. Nothing wrong with them either. Trailboss asked for both sides and all he has gotten except from me is negative. But that negative response has no trial, just opinion of others who have not tried it. I have and have had no problems with trails or lost deer. I bet all have tried other heads and will never believe that a head such as the Atoms can live up to its claim. I can say without assumption that it does what it says it will do.

I concede to agree to disagree.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Flame-Tamer said:


> The head can be reused from foam just not the wire because when you pull it back it deforms the wire just like a mechanical would if you twisted it. As for real broadhead practice thats why Muzzy and others have practice heads so you don't ruin or dull the ones you hunt with.
> 
> Great job with the slicks. Nothing wrong with them either. Trailboss asked for both sides and all he has gotten except from me is negative. But that negative response has no trial, just opinion of others who have not tried it. I have and have had no problems with trails or lost deer. I bet all have tried other heads and will never believe that a head such as the Atoms can live up to its claim. I can say without assumption that it does what it says it will do.
> 
> I concede to agree to disagree.


On the two deer you killed with the atoms, what kind of shot placement did you get (ie: heart, lungs, ect...) and how far did the animal go after the impact?

Not implying anything, just curious!


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

One dropped in sight one 60 yds.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

60 yd deer was a hard quartering away very good penetration.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I might just have to try em then!


----------



## Bullets-Arrows-Hooks (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought a set at the hunting expo but after going to the lease i found my blind with bullet holes and all my fiders in the ground broken so i decided to get out of the lease. i did not shot a thing in that property last year and decided that if the guys in the lease were going to act like that then it was not a place for me. Well i have the broadheads and the guys there told me the same thing you can shoot with out the wires on the broadhead and that it would shot the same with the wires. i am still looking for a lease and if i get the chance to use them i will post pics.


----------

